

Congress to rewrite telecom laws again- first time since '96 - cdvonstinkpot
http://gigaom.com/2013/12/03/hold-onto-your-hats-congress-wants-to-tackle-the-telecommunications-laws-again/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+OmMalik+%28GigaOM%3A+Tech%29

======
Kliment
Blogspam of [http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/envelope/cotown/la-
et-c...](http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/envelope/cotown/la-et-ct-reps-
walden-and-upton-pushing-for-new-communications-
act-20131203,0,6434978.story#ixzz2mSI2W6kx)

------
portmanteaufu
I was really hoping that this article (or the original LA Times article) would
have a summary of the Comms Act as it stands and the changes that the
legislators are hoping to introduce. Instead, all I got was "Things have
changed in 18 years. The laws should change too. Follow us on Twitter!"

